# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  KIP1 (Empathic Object), social robot, Media Innovation Lab, Herzliya, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Media Innovation Lab

----------


## Airicist

Empathic Object - Kip1 a robotic conversation companion

Published on Apr 6, 2014




> Created at the IDC Media Innovation lab, Kip1 is a robotic conversation companion that listens to human conversation, if the conversation tones are pleasant and calm Kip1 is becoming more and more confident and interested, if the conversation tones are aggressive Kip1 becomes scared and retracts.
> 
> Kip1 is part of a new project at the Media Innovation Lab called Empathic Objects.
> 
> Created by Guy Hoffman, Oren Zuckerman, Shlomi Azoulay, Ofri Omer, Oran Peretz and Almog Ben David.

----------


## Airicist

KIP1 - Empathic Object

Published on May 12, 2015




> A robotic Conversation Companion
> 
> Kip1 is a conversation companion designed to promote non-aggressive conversation between people by increasing the awareness to their tone of voice. Kip listens and reacts to the conversation. If the conversation is in a calm tone, Kip gets interested, but if the tone turns aggressive, Kip gets scared. 
> Kip is a part of the “Empathy Objects” family - ambient robotic objects that accompany human-human interaction in order to promote positive conversation patterns. We envision a broad range of situations Empathy Objects can contribute to: classrooms, meeting rooms and more.

----------

